# Chattanooga RC



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Derby 
#15 scratch

Callbacks to 2nd
1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16. 17, 18, 19, 20

Callbacks to 3rd
2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 11, 12, 17, 18, 19, 20

Callbacks to 4th
4, 6, 8, 11, 12, 18, 20


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have Derby placements or News from the Open?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Derby results:

1st. 11. Django Jonathan McClendon
2nd. 8 Candy. Charlie Moody
3rd 12 Pepper Bill Davis 
4th. 20 Jim Brady Collins
RJ 4 Scout John Broucek
Jams. 6, 18

Congrats to all who finished. Thanks to the judges for a very nice derby!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to the derby placements and jams. a bunch of good guys! 

django's win makes the derby list, congrats jonathan and django. that makes three holland x karma ndl pups.

glen the open ran a double land blind. about half the dogs ran, it was called for darkness and bbq.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to our little girl Candy on her second with Charlie.

Mom and Dad Gizmo & Dixie


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats to Johnathan and Django on the win and derby list!! As Django, Bond and Hoodie's breeders we could not be happier.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Open to 4th
4, 6, 8, 37, 38, 39, 41, 49

Am to 3rd
2, 6, 7, 9, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 24, 29, 30, 32, 35, 37


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am to 4th

Got these 2nd hand and from memory...

6, 9, 15, 20, 21, 24, 37

#15 starts this morning

Open-partial
1st #6 Yaz O/H-O'Connell
2nd ?
3rd #49 Chip O-Bunn / H-Horsley
4th ?
There were no JAMs

Qual
1st H-Moody, not sure which dog
2nd H-Horsley, not sure which dog
There were no other placements


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jonathan and Django! Very Cool!

rita


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Am results...
1st #6 Yaz, O/H Steve O'Connell Double Header!
2nd #20 Jackson, O/H Deb Stuckey
3rd #9 Stella, O/H David Didier
4th #24 Indy, O/H Darlene Houlihan
RJ #37 Tuck, O/H Trudie Kuka

Not sure if any Jams.

Congrats to all.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Way to go Deb!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st. 11. Django Jonathan McClendon
> 2nd. 8 Candy. Charlie Moody
> ...


Congrats Bill.....Jim


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i think deb made afc and qualified for the narc too.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Steve, on your amazing double header! That's awesome!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Deb! Congratulations

rita


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Congrats Bill.....Jim


Thanks Jim! It was sort of like the PBR... Each series I tried to hold on for 8 seconds!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Chip McEwen on the Open 2nd with Seaside's Big Easy Drago! Drago is owned by Chip and trained and was handled by Al Arthur. We look forward to seeing you in the future!!!

rita


----------

